# Masscops Gathering Poll



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If you are interested to get together with other members of masscops, toss a few back, tell a few lies, and create some general jack-assery, vote as to where would be best for you. You can choose more than one place. If you have a great idea as to where it should be, go ahead and post it in this thread.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I liked SOT's idea...but if not that, lets meet at the Boynton or the Sole Proprietor in Worcester...maybe even the 111 Chop house, or how about that old standby: Salem Cross?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

111 Chop would be good if we can't do a shoot and eat. Or if we did a western MA...that new resturant Spice is pretty good.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldn't want to alienate anyone by organizing a "church" session, or the pricey Chop House. Maybe Irish Times or something along those lines. You know, casual, sports bar kind of place.

Any suggestions in all areas would be appreciated.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Also, how does sometime late August sound? You know, after vacations and before kiddies go back to school.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> I liked SOT's idea...but if not that, lets meet at the Boynton or the Sole Proprietor in Worcester...*maybe even the 111 Chop house*, or how about that old standby: Salem Cross?


Someones been working a lot of details! Seriously, those are some quality suggestions you mentioned.

Late August sounds like a good idea. I missed the last gathering, hopefully I can make this one.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

How about "The Fort" in Springfield? Then we could adjourn to The Mardigras...:BNANA:


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Boston Billiards is always a good choice, either boston or worcester.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Come to CT............maybe?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Uh how about South Shore area or is Boston going to be the base for that?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Harbor booze cruise late August, early September?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Gil said:


> Harbor booze cruise late August, early September?


Sorry, arve been dinking all day. did you say Blues Clues?:alcoholi:


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad to see there are a lot of Central MA folks here - I'm all for Irish Times!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like a good response so far. Boston Billiards is a great choice IMO.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

A nice dive bar like Bottoms Up...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Connecticut


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kate, something central, near 395...Hartford is kinda "out-of-the-way" for the "back east kids"...we'll need to send them a map detailing things west of 128 as it is...we're open to suggestions...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah I live near NYC...don't think it's gonna happen


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah kate... come on; relieve that stress!
I'm with ya for Alex's!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil said:


> Harbor booze cruise late August, early September?


How about holding off until next year for that due to my delicate condition? I say this year we hold it at a pickle factory.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Kate, Bring your friend, and I'll come......:yes: :transmet: :wub:


I haven't seen Daners in awhile...I gotta give that girl a call!



EOD1 said:


> yeah kate... come on; relieve that stress!


I don't even drink anyway...what be the point??

Ok I'm off to work.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Captain Fishbones in Quincy's Marina Bay is nice


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Myabe we should do an east west thing...
Western MA meets one place and eastern MA meets another...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

SinePari said:


> If you are interested to get together with other members of masscops, toss a few back, tell a few lies, and create some general jack-assery, vote as to where would be best for you. You can choose more than one place. If you have a great idea as to where it should be, go ahead and post it in this thread.


A great location could the new Crystal Palce in Worc. soon to be opening. I am told it's mint inside with also has some great looking talent !!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, there are gals at Masscops, too! Let's do supper and decide on the afters during supper. I think Worcester is a good location, as it is (mostly) centrally located...sorry Yarmouth and Williamstown: you're a million miles away from stuff to begin with. Worcester...the "Irish Times" for afters is swell...suggestions for FOOD...

And, "The 99" and like "chain" restaurants...sadly, NO. Real food, save the "drunk-fest" for local...the reason for this is to meet one another, not to get "liquored-up".

Just my $0.02...

Perhaps we should start a "gas-fund" for Kttref...


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Hey, there are gals at Masscops, too! Let's do supper and decide on the afters during supper. I think Worcester is a good location, as it is (mostly) centrally located...sorry Yarmouth and Williamstown: you're a million miles away from stuff to begin with. Worcester...the "Irish Times" for afters is swell...suggestions for FOOD...
> 
> And, "The 99" and like "chain" restaurants...sadly, NO. Real food, save the "drunk-fest" for local...the reason for this is to meet one another, not to get "liquored-up".
> 
> ...


DITTO!!:dito: :dito:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm more inclined to think that Worcester would be a better choice, I did vote for Boston but I think a more central location would be the fair solution. Although I would love to have it at the Dakota Steak House in the Deerfield/Greenfield area I think that would be too much a hike for most of us and a little too much of a hit on the wallet.

Are there any decent restaurants in the Worcester area? I am talking for food not so much the drinking atmosphere.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Perhaps we should start a "gas-fund" for Kttref...


I'm liking that idea...although, you all realize we are all cops...meaning 1/2 of us won't be able to get together anyway! It's gonna be a whole big mess...I can see it now


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> Myabe we should do an east west thing...
> Western MA meets one place and eastern MA meets another...


That's why Worcester area would probably be best for all. Centrally located.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Gil said:


> I'm more inclined to think that Worcester would be a better choice, I did vote for Boston but I think a more central location would be the fair solution. Although I would love to have it at the Dakota Steak House in the Deerfield/Greenfield area I think that would be too much a hike for most of us and a little too much of a hit on the wallet.
> 
> Are there any decent restaurants in the Worcester area? I am talking for food not so much the drinking atmosphere.


There is a great Vinny Ts in Shrewsbury on Rt 9. It's got an outside deck/bar on the water. Good food, good location, and no "clients" hanging around.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

The is also The Manor. Great Food and we could get a good sized private room for the gathering.(Plus a cop is married into the family that owns the place!!)


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Good call on the Vinny T's, it is a nice area.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

SPINMASS said:


> Good call on the Vinny T's, it is a nice area.


Just ate there about a week ago. Great place. Worcester has a lot of great restaurants. It all depends on what your looking for.

Just a small clipping of some Worcester eats. Some already mentioned.

Brew City
Sole Proprietor 
111 Chop House
Block 5
Northwork's
Cactus Pete's
Maxwell Silverman's 
O'Connors
Sakura Tokyo


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I Know one of the managers personaly at the 99 in Worcester, I could probaly set something up that way if anyone is interested.


The one on West Boylston St?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Rt 20, SW


Gotchya.

Well, Boston and Worcester are close in votes. However, not too many suggestions of Boston places to go in the thread, so...we'll have to see. I think we should shut the voting down about the first or second week in August, and set a date such as Saturday, Aug 26.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SinePari said:


> Gotchya.
> 
> Well, Boston and Worcester are close in votes. However, not too many suggestions of Boston places to go in the thread, so...we'll have to see. I think we should shut the voting down about the first or second week in August, and set a date such as Saturday, Aug 26.


Sounds like a plan.

Boston Suggestions:
http://www.odysseycruises.com/boston/index.cfm
http://www.spiritcitycruises.com/bo/dinner.jsp
http://www.libertyfleet.com/special/index.htm

More reasonable suggestions Boston suggestions:
The Bay Tower
Tia's On The Waterfront

or we could find a 99 or TGIF


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

How about Christies in Foxboro?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Can't find it, sine...did you mean Christina's?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Can't find it, sine...did you mean Christina's?


Right...Funway Cafe/Christina's


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think Tia's would be cool.

"Cop party!"


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OK, it's hammer time. I recommend the following 2 places:

Funway/Christina's Route 1 Foxboro. Good bar, and function room.

or

Royal Plaza Hotel Route 20 Marlboro. Good little bar, small function rooms available. Easy from the Pike, to 495

How does August 27 (no Pats game) around 4 PM sound?

We have to put something together real soon.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Either is fine, but I think the Marlboro site is more centralized...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think Marlborough is ideal also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

SinePari said:


> How does August 27 (no Pats game) around 4 PM sound?


By coincidence, I'm off the 27th.

I would suggest the hotel, simply because I'd like to have a few, but not have to drive afterwards. Unless, of course, there is a hotel within walking/reasonable taxi ride distance of Christina's (I don't know the area at all).


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike, you know that from personal experience:alcoholi:


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

FYI Funway is under constuction... turning into a StoneForge just my :2c: If that will have an impact on your choice


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Well it looks like 60 or so voted (in favor) so far. I think Marlborough will have to do but some of us will have to drive farther than others, which is unavoidable. I will call the Royal today and see if there's a function room available and get something set up soon. I'll eat the cost up front and would hope that we can spread it around with a small door fee.

Who knows, if it's a good turn out we could make it an annual thingy.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I would love to come! Is it definately going to be on the 27th of August?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> I would love to come! Is it definately going to be on the 27th of August?


Hopefully. I have to confirm that there is enough space for us without getting a room. I don't feel the need to get a function room because we're not conducting any type of business, no DJ or private cash bar. I think their bar/lounge is big enough for 20 to 30 of us to hang around and enjoy ourselves without shelling out the cash for a room.

I'll be posting the details in a new thread by the end of this week. Hope to see as many folks as possible.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> I would love to come! Is it definately going to be on the 27th of August?


Hey BadgeB-

I'm still holding you to that Ice-cube offer. Don't forget!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Foxy Lady in Brockton :baby21:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shit! Im going to be in Long Beach Island that Sunday.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, after playing phone-tag with these folks, I've made the command decision to gather on Saturday August 26th at 6PM (Patriots start at 8PM).

Best Western / Royal Plaza in Marlborough. Right behind the old MHQ on Route 20.

Go to the lounge/bar and look for the MCG sign. (MassCops Gathering, pretty slick). No function room = more money to drink. We'll even wear gay little stickers with screen names.

New thread coming with a mapquest link.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Duff112 said:


> Hey BadgeB-
> 
> I'm still holding you to that Ice-cube offer. Don't forget!!!!:mrgreen:


LOL....I haven't forgotten about it! However I don't know if I will be able to come  , it depends on whether or not I can get the time off.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dunny will be set up at the bar so that those wishing to can feel the little one kicking...


----------

